# Ruptured Eardrum



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I ruptured my eardrum this week and was told to stay out of the water for two weeks. Does anyone have a good earplug they use and would recommend? I would like to keep the river water out once this thing heals.

Thanks


----------



## lonewolf210 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am new to whitewater rafting but have done triathlons for about 3 years. When I ruptured my eardrum (off a diving board) I just used standard swimmer's ear plug wax. The stuff is a soft wax that you can then press out to fit the shape of your ear and it works really well. Allowed me to keep training while it was still ruptured


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm a fan of the doc's proplugs. I've also used the Christmas tree looking earplugs and didn't like them as much. Doc's are around $10 bucks.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I wear the Doc's every time I'm in my kayaks. They keep you almost dry.


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

Third for Doc's. You can still hear well with them, and they keep your ear very dry. I have used them for multiple purposes. And they come with a little strap so you don't loose them.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

This is getting repetitive but I also love my doc's earplugs, however it sounds like you should probably use ones without the little hole in the center as that can let a small amount of water into the ear canal where it could possibly cause an infection. As I'm sure you know, with a ruptured eardrum any infection is no bueno.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The plugs will only protect you from water ingress. If you swim out of a boat and through a hole the pressure exerted will not be prevented by the ear plugs, and you'll risk re-injuring it (presuming you get in the water during the 2 week period... it may be that you don't intend such things). Just a warning. If you're not likely to fall out or take a swim through a hole then plugs will help.


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone Docs it is. Appreciate the help!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I use the Doc's as well and they work pretty good but some times for me they leak a bit. I use them when boating where I want to have a decent chance of hearing my fellow paddler's conversation.

Otherwise, I use the Christmas tree units and they seem to seal better than the Doc's.

I have had infection on one ear drum so bad they had to grind it off (talk about praying the Doc's hand eye coordination was spot on) so the medicine could work. After this infection I always wear ear plugs of some type and keep several of them in my PFD pocket - just in case.

Sounds like you are but I will just repeat my advice is to stay out of the water till the Doc sez everything is healed properly and then get the best fitting ear plugs you can find.

I also wash out ears with a 50 50 mix of clear vinegar and clear alcohol using a dropper. You can probably pick up a small bottle for this mixture at your drug store Rx. This was the mix as advised by the ear Doc I used and I would ask your Doc for the best mix for your situation.


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I am out till the doc says I am good to go, hurts like crazy and the doc said if water gets into the eardrum I will know a new level of pain. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Happened to me at the end of my season last year. I ignored ear plugs and went without. The pain is some sort of serious. I use doc's every single day I paddle now and I remember drinking heavily at night for some reason the pain seems to get worse then...


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to wear the Xmas-tree type plugs. No longer recommend them, because (as someone mentioned) your ears still feel water pressure. And ironically, these things feel worse if there's any leakage.

The other problem with the tree-type plugs is that if you ever blow out slightly through your nose while wearing nose clips (good practice for when you do NOT wear nose clips, as it reduces the amount of water entering the sinuses), there is pressure against your ears from INSIDE.

I now wear the vented Doc's earplugs PLUS a neoprene cap that covers the ears. This combo keeps the ears protected from sudden high water pressure, yet hearing is still good. A little water will work its way beyond the plugs, but this is easily removed.

Whatever water remains in my ears, I clean with a 50/50 vinegar/isopropyl alcohol mix. An eyedropper is easiest to use, but mostly I put the mix in a small plastic squirt bottle that REI sells in the cooking-gear section.

And I'd stay out of the water until the ruptured ear is totally healed!


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

I ruptured an eardrum several years ago paddling. I assumed that my doc would tell me I couldn't paddle until it healed. But he surprised me and said I could paddle as I wore silicone ear plugs like these, which are available at most drug stores: macks Pillow Soft Earplugs White 6 PR 7. 

They keep your ear very dry and provide a way better seal that Doc's Pro Plugs IMHO. But then again, you can't hear a damn thing with them in, so they're really a last resort sort of option.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I've done it twice paddling and twice not paddling, I'm surprised your ENT didn't have recomendations for earplugs. I got some specially fitted to my ear that work great. I would go for the cheap wax for short term and then something else long term just because you are not going to get the same seal from docs as something fitted to you.


----------



## BobN (Mar 28, 2006)

Macks plugs (wax) are very effective and reasonably affordable for the short term. Available at any CVS, Rite Aid, etc. I use Mack's whenever the water temp is below about 50 or so to help prevent surfers ear. One or two packs last me from November through April (about 30-45 paddling days). Doc's are good too, but I don't like having to worry about losing or cleaning them. I keep the little case in my truck and once one pair gets a little grungy, I just toss them and grab another pair.


----------

